# Sticky  Dedicated Bersa Forum @ BersaPistolForum.com



## Admin

Just wanted to make a post we have a dedicated Bersa Forum here: Bersa Forum / Bersa Pistol Forums

For those of you interested in the Bersa Firearms.


----------



## dominic135

I am looking for a very concealable CCW. I own a Kahr4043 which has a grip too small for my big hands to control. My question is: Have any out there handled both the Thunder single stack AND double stack?
I don't mind the 7+1 capacity but I'm wondering if the double stack would be thicker and therefore easier for me to control.


----------



## Michaelhall

I have a concern about bersa that no one seems to be able to help me alleviate


----------



## VAMarine

Michaelhall said:


> I have a concern about bersa that no one seems to be able to help me alleviate


Oh?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------

